# Ufficiale: Berbatov al Fulham



## Harvey (29 Agosto 2012)

La Fiorentina continua ad inanellare colpi pesanti sul mercato. Dopo i botti di agosto, adesso la società viola è ad un passo dal chiudere la trattativa per Dimitar Berbatov. L'accordo col Manchester United è già stato trovato sulla base di 5 milioni di euro, mentre manca ancora quello col giocatore, anche se sembra davvero questione di ore. Gli agenti di Berbatov infatti oggi saranno a Firenze per gli ultimi accordi di un contratto che sarà triennale e porterà al calciatore circa 1,8 milioni a stagione più bonus. Lo riporta oggi la Gazzetta dello Sport.


----------



## The Ripper (29 Agosto 2012)

La viola ha fatto un mercato ottimo. In quella dimensione lì Berbatov può fare la differenza.


----------



## Brain84 (29 Agosto 2012)

La Fiorentina secondo me tornerà su ottimi livelli nel giro di un paio d'anni. La storia del club lo pretende


----------



## Bawert (29 Agosto 2012)

Ottimo colpo per la Viola


----------



## GioNF (29 Agosto 2012)

Mamma mia, la Viola sta costruendo una signora squadra. JoJo-Berbatov sono un grandissimo attacco per la serie A.


----------



## Dexter (29 Agosto 2012)

potevano prendere un centrale di difesa che facesse la differenza...in attacco con jojo e l'el hamadui visto nella prima di campionato si poteva a fare a meno di berbatov.


----------



## Vinz (29 Agosto 2012)

Ci siamo appecorati alla Samp, figuriamoci alla Viola. La penetrazione sarà ancora più dolorosa


----------



## Frikez (29 Agosto 2012)

Gran colpo 

Viviano
Roncaglia Rodriguez Savic/Camporese
Cuadrado Valero Pizarro Aquilani Pasqual
Jovetic Berbatov

possono sicuramente ambire al quarto posto


----------



## Djici (29 Agosto 2012)

pensavo chiedesse di piu di ingaggio... a questo punto non sarebbe stato da schifare


----------



## The Ripper (29 Agosto 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Gran colpo
> 
> Viviano
> Roncaglia Rodriguez Savic/Camporese
> ...


anche al terzo. Non so più scarsi del Napoli...


----------



## Jino (29 Agosto 2012)

Per la Fiore è un ottimo colpo. L'avessimo preso noi avrei però bestemmiato giorno e notte.


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Agosto 2012)

s'è inserita la juve.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2012)

la giuve e ridicola pero, non se le mai filato ora che e vicino alla fiorentina lo vogliono


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Agosto 2012)

Bojan¬™;1762 ha scritto:


> la giuve e ridicola pero, non se le mai filato ora che e vicino alla fiorentina lo vogliono



la juve è con l'acqua alla gola per quanto riguarda il discorso prima punta. 

stanno gestendo da schifo questa ultima fase di mercato. 

i 30 mln per il "top player" ce li hanno lì pronti da giugno, e stanno aspettando adesso per comprare, quando ormai i migliori si sono già piazzati tutti altrove. 

scelta folle la loro....vediamo chi riescono a portare a casa...


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2012)

vero, secondo per prendere berbatov o l'attacante dell'arsenal tanto vale rimanerei o si prende un top player altrimenti non ha senso.


* 15.32 *— Sviluppi Berbatov. L'attaccante del Manchester United era atteso nel primo pomeriggio a Firenze per la firma sul triennale e per le visite mediche. Ma il giocatore, atteso all'aeroporto dal direttore tecnico viola, non si è presentato: sarebbe fermo in Germania, dove ha fatto scalo il suo aereo, e dove sarebbe stato raggiunto da un'offerta in extremis da parte della Juventus.

fonte:gazzettadellosport


----------



## Jino (29 Agosto 2012)

Ma la Juventus giustamente non li ha spesi perchè evidentemente non ha trovato un giocatore che secondo loro effettivamente li valga. 

A me pare che l'unico per cui li spenderebbero sia Dzeko, che però il City non vuole vendere perchè a sua volta non riesce a trovare un attaccante importante da prendere. 

Da un lato apprezzo questo modo di gestire della Juventus, non comprano a caso ma lo vogliono fare solamente se trovano il ragazzo sicuramente giusto. In quest'ottica si affidano ciecamente al parere di Conte e sono da apprezzare.


----------



## Bawert (29 Agosto 2012)

Ma non era dato per fato alla Viola?


----------



## Frikez (29 Agosto 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> anche al terzo. Non so più scarsi del Napoli...



la difesa non mi convince, un po' come quella della Roma


----------



## Butcher (29 Agosto 2012)

Certo non è la prima volta che la Juve si inserisce così nelle trattative.


----------



## folletto (29 Agosto 2012)

Eh ma loro hanno stile.....


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Agosto 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma la Juventus giustamente non li ha spesi perchè evidentemente non ha trovato un giocatore che secondo loro effettivamente li valga.
> 
> A me pare che l'unico per cui li spenderebbero sia Dzeko, che però il City non vuole vendere perchè a sua volta non riesce a trovare un attaccante importante da prendere.
> 
> Da un lato apprezzo questo modo di gestire della Juventus,* non comprano a caso ma lo vogliono fare solamente se trovano il ragazzo sicuramente giusto*. In quest'ottica si affidano ciecamente al parere di Conte e sono da apprezzare.


Lucio ad esempio


----------



## Cristof94 (29 Agosto 2012)

Spero che vada alla Fiorentina, completerebbe un attacco ottimo servito da un centrocampo ottimo.


----------



## Sindaco (29 Agosto 2012)

La Juve non ha un euro per questa benedetta prima punta, altrimenti avrebbe comprato già da tempo.
Lo sappiamo bene noi per esperienza diretta: se hai i soldi, per prendere un giocatore non ci vogliono più di tre giorni. Se non ne hai, allora aspetta e spera!


----------



## Principe (29 Agosto 2012)

Cioè hanno rotto le balls tutta l'estate con. Questo top. Player e poi mi prendono il 31 enne bervatov per cinque milioni di euro ????


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2012)

juve e united hanno trovato l'accordo


----------



## If Everyone Cared (29 Agosto 2012)

c'è chi piglia pogba e berbatov a 6 mln e chi con 7 prende pazzini (più un giocatore superiore a lui) e traorè.
povero fester, che ci può fare, _non ha soldi_.


----------



## Principe (29 Agosto 2012)

Non e' un paragone azzeccato..... Perché Cassano aveva l'offerta solo dall'interno e l'unica era uno scambio con Pazzini e con la plusvalenza di Cassano diventano 2 milioni a bilancio...... E Pazzini e' un 84 e berbatov e' un 81..... sono invece d'accordo su traore pogba visto anche il legame con raiola e' scandaloso


----------



## Cristof94 (29 Agosto 2012)

Concordo sul fatto Traorè-Pogba, per Pazzini invece lo scambio è stato giusto, peccano solo quei 7 milioni... troppi.


----------



## folletto (29 Agosto 2012)

mamma mia come li hanno fregati, della valle sarà nero di rabbia. credo che berbatov non potrà mai più visitare firenze


----------



## Vinz (29 Agosto 2012)

Non paragonate Berbatov a Pazzini, per favore. Berbatov pure fra 5 anni piscerà in testa a Pazzini.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2012)

la juve secondo me cmq ha giocato s p o r c o capisco che non aveva ancora firmato ecc ma stava già partendo per firenze visite mediche e tutto e sti qui si svegliano stamattina e vogliono berbatov ma dai,adesso lo spacceranno per il top player ma per favore va


----------



## Cristof94 (29 Agosto 2012)

Per me sinceramente Pazzini è più forte di Berbatov, anche se quest'ultimo trascina la propria nazionale.


----------



## Vinz (29 Agosto 2012)

Ha giocato s***** sì, ma noi invece? Siamo quelli che cerchiamo di fregare (prendendolo sù per il deretano ogni volta, però) ogni club con proposte al limite del ridicolo


----------



## almilan (29 Agosto 2012)

Bojan¬™;2064 ha scritto:


> la juve secondo me cmq ha giocato s p o r c o capisco che non aveva ancora firmato ecc ma stava già partendo per firenze visite mediche e tutto e sti qui si svegliano stamattina e vogliono berbatov ma dai,adesso lo spacceranno per il top player ma per favore va



assomiglia un pò ad una ripicca per la questione jovetic


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (29 Agosto 2012)

Berbatov è un buon giocatore, ma ha 32 anni quindi per noi non era cosa


----------



## Cristof94 (29 Agosto 2012)

Forse è meglio fare come la Juve. Comunque il forum ha troppe censure.


----------



## ErreKappa (29 Agosto 2012)

Mammamia ragazzi, che pezzenti, scorretti e schifosi.
Avevano proprio la strizza di ritrovarsi mestamente a raccattare il Borriello di turno, ma questo squallido scippo (un 32enne che allo United ha ampiamente fallito) non riuscirà comunque a nascondere il fatto che dopo aver tanto strombazzato l'arrivo del top player Tevez-Dzeko-Llorente-Balotelli-Van Persie si ritrovano anche stavolta con un pugno di mosche.
Disgustosi...


----------



## Cristof94 (29 Agosto 2012)

Pezzenti si, mi dispiace pure per la Fiorentina che stava conducendo un ottimo mercato, anzi ha condotto.


----------



## Jino (29 Agosto 2012)

Comunque la Juventus deve raggiungere l'accordo con lo United eh. Ferguson dopo la vicenda Pogba già era stizzito. Ora che ha saputo che la Juventus stava trattando il calciatore senza aver prima interpellato il club senza averla presa malissimo. Lo United è anche capace di dire al calciatore o accetti i viola o rimani un anno in tribuna, perchè alla Juve non vai.

Staremo a vedere.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (29 Agosto 2012)

Di Marzio lo da per ufficiale al 99,9999999999%


----------



## Cristof94 (29 Agosto 2012)

Per lo più si critica il fatto che la Juve abbia fatto interrompere l'imminente accordo con la Fiorentina, davvero un colpo basso.


----------



## ErreKappa (29 Agosto 2012)

Mah, dicono tutti che ormai la cosa è praticamente fatta...la verità è che per la Fiorentina sarebbe (stato) un grande colpo, mentre per la Juve invece è un mezzo fallimento

La cosa scorretta comunque è prendere accordi prima col giocatore e poi a giochi fatti con la società, in questo caso era anche tutto già fatto con i viola...magari adesso credono anche di aver fatto 'sto gran sgarbo, intanto loro si beccano l'ex top player fallito mentre a Firenze continuano a godersi JoJo.


----------



## Principe (29 Agosto 2012)

Va alla Juventus ma smettiamo di incensare sta Juve ..... Questi sono partiti da suarez e van Persie per arrivare a berbatov scaricato dal Manchester united che l'anno scordo faceva panchina fissa gli preferivano Addirittura welbeck.... Hanno fatto una figuraccia assurda e nessuno può dire il contrario


----------



## blunotturno (29 Agosto 2012)

Ottimo, avevo paura prendessero un grande attaccante, il campionato rimane ancora aperto a tutte le squadre ""grandi"".


----------



## ErreKappa (29 Agosto 2012)

C'è dire comunque che nella nostra poverissima e scarsissima Serie A un Berbatov potrebbe dire alla grandissima la sua, visto che anche un ben più vecchio Klose ad esempio ha recentemente fatto la parte del leone qui da noi...

Speriamo si rompa una gamba.


----------



## Bawert (29 Agosto 2012)

Mah, contenti gli giuventini


----------



## Butcher (29 Agosto 2012)

Il top player


----------



## Cristof94 (29 Agosto 2012)

Marotta ora si Gallianizza e dirà: "Siamo a posto così".


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2012)

Accordo raggiunto coi gobbi


----------



## If Everyone Cared (29 Agosto 2012)

> Dopo un pomeriggio di colloqui con il Manchester United, la Juventus ha trovato l’intesa con gli inglesi sulla base di 4,5 milioni di euro pagabili in due anni, ed ha preparato un contratto biennale ad 1,8 mln di euro per il giocatore.
> 
> calcioblog.it



fester.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Butcher ha scritto:


> Il top player



figura di *****, vero.
però ha preso un giocatore che per quanto non sia un campione dà le pister ai vari pazzini, gilardino, borrielo e bendtner.


----------



## DannySa (29 Agosto 2012)

Ha 31 anni (a gennaio 32), tra Bojan e Berbatov non avrei avuto dubbi su chi prendere.
E' in fase calantissima della sua carriera, può fare un anno buono ma tra un anno è già buttare.


----------



## Djici (29 Agosto 2012)

si dice che la juve non ha fatto una bella figura perche lo stava per prendere la fiorentina... e noi con cissokho, aquilani, maxi, ...

ma pure per ancelotti... quando lo abbiamo preso per prendere il posto di terim era gia in viaggio poi lo abbiamo bloccato


----------



## andre (29 Agosto 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ha 31 anni (a gennaio 32), tra Bojan e Berbatov non avrei avuto dubbi su chi prendere.
> E' in fase calantissima della sua carriera, può fare un anno buono ma tra un anno è già buttare.


Ma tanto Bojan è in prestito


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2012)

Fara' piu' o meno i gol che ha fatto matri l' anno scorso..


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2012)

[MENTION=17]If Everyone Cared[/MENTION] niente parolacce per piacere.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2012)

dopo questo sgarro la giuve puo dire addio a jojo i della valle non glielo daranno MAI. cmq che bel top player ahah sono passati da suarez, higuain,dzeko,llorente,benzema ecc ad arrivare a berbatov a quando pare non siamo gli unici che prendono gli scarti delle altre squadre


----------



## The Ripper (29 Agosto 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Fara' piu' o meno i gol che ha fatto matri l' anno scorso..


.


----------



## Cm Punk (29 Agosto 2012)

Bah a me non piace tanto e penso sia in una parabola discendente, e non lo vedo migliore di un matri o di un vucinic o di un giovinco, però forse mi sbaglio!


----------



## Bojan Krkić Pérez™ (29 Agosto 2012)

Incredibile Berbatov ha detto no! Lo ha annunciato poco fa di Marzio, il giocatore va al Fulham!

http://www.gianlucadimarzio.com/calciomercato/pazzesco-berbatov-rifiuta-la-juve-vuole-il-fulham/

Ahhahahah Andy Garcia ha snobbato la Juve!!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2012)

aahahahahah e poi noi ci lamentiamo che ci rifiutano a noi ahaha pensa loro li ha rifiutati berbatov


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2012)

ha preferito il Fulham??? mah


----------



## blunotturno (29 Agosto 2012)

godo non poco.

Ma è molto triste che il Fulham abbia più appeal che la Juve.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2012)

La Fiorentina a muso duro contro la Juve: “Operazioni spericolate di società arroganti. Berbatov? Siamo felici che non sia venuto da noi”​
ACF Fiorentina comunica che l’operazione di acquisizione del calciatore Dimitar Berbatov è saltata definitivamente dopo che era stato definito un accordo con il Manchester United (scambio di contratto condiviso, prima rata del corrispettivo in pagamento e garanzia fideiussoria per la seconda rata già sottoscritta) e dopo che era stata raggiunta un’intesa verbale con il calciatore sul suo contratto. Nella giornata di oggi, il club inglese aveva concesso al suo tesserato il permesso scritto di recarsi a Firenze per le visite mediche e per firmare il contratto. Il calciatore si era imbarcato, in compagnia del suo procuratore e con biglietti pagati dalla Fiorentina, su un volo diretto a Firenze. Ma a Firenze il giocatore non è mai arrivato. A causa di operazioni spericolate e arroganti di altre società, che niente hanno a che fare con i valori della correttezza, del fair play e dell’etica sportiva e che si collocano oltre i confini della lealtà. Per quanto riguarda il calciatore, al di là delle sue caratteristiche e del suo valore tecnico, a questo punto siamo felici che non sia venuto alla Fiorentina: non meritava la nostra città e la nostra maglia e i valori che essa rappresenta.

fonte:fiorentinanews


----------



## The Ripper (29 Agosto 2012)

quindi si prenderanno Bendtner o il Tronista...


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2012)

e si e Bendtner era già stato bloccato poi scartato perchè prendevano berbatov io fossi in lui non ci andrei cioè l'hanno parcheggiato mo che berbatov e saltato lo rivogliono mah


----------



## DannySa (29 Agosto 2012)

Il Milan rispetto agli altri club 'itagliani' è avanti anni luce, non c'è proprio confronto come appeal internazionale e infatti... il Fulham poi che dovrebbe pure cedere Dempsey che ha puntato i piedi per andarsene lol


----------



## chicagousait (29 Agosto 2012)

E invece no. Ha preferito il Fulham alla giuve


----------



## Butcher (29 Agosto 2012)

looooooooooool


----------



## Aphex (29 Agosto 2012)

Dimitar eroe 
Sempre stato uno dei miei giocatori preferiti, come si fa a non amarlo dopo aver preferito il Fulham alla Juve ?


----------



## Hammer (29 Agosto 2012)

questo rifiuta in una giornata due società diverse. lol
comunque ennesima dimostrazione del famoso "stile juve"


----------



## The Ripper (29 Agosto 2012)

comunque non ha rifiutato la Juve... ha rifiutato l'Italia...


----------



## Rossonero Veronese (29 Agosto 2012)

Io da questa storia ho concluso solo una cosa: la Rube è 'na *****.


----------



## ErreKappa (30 Agosto 2012)

Che goduria! Volevano fare gli arroganti con la Fiorentina, sono stati umiliati dal Fulham!! AHAHAHA!!
Marmotta, vuoi fare tanto il Moggi de noantri, per ora sembri più Fantozzi! Dai che forse riesci a portare di nuovo a Torino il super Top Player Borriello!!! 
Per Van Persie, Dzeko, Lorente & co sarà per la prossima volta dai...o forse la prossima ancora....tranquillo eh!!!

Certo che comunque ormai chiunque preferisce una medio-piccola in Premier piuttosto che approdare in Serie A...del resto anche un QPR, un Fulham o un Southampton possono permettersi di sborsare cifre inimmaginabili per qualsiasi società italiana, sia in cartellini che in stipendi...


----------



## herbertkilpin (30 Agosto 2012)

Lo stile Juve... rotfl. Il prossimo Fiorentina-giuve sarà da urlo.


----------



## pennyhill (30 Agosto 2012)

Hanno fatto un solo errore, soltanto uno ma gravissimo sono arrivati a fine agosto con la certezza di prendere un grosso nome, lasciando andare anche giovani come Destro. Ora la Juve dovrà guardare nei necrologi per trovare una punta.


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2012)

Un Genio. Un Genio!! Ha preso l'aereo per andare a Firenze, ha scherzato i gobbi, ed alla fine ha firmato per il Fulham. Ripeto, un Grande Genio!


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Agosto 2012)

i superdirigenti gobbi


----------



## E81 (30 Agosto 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> comunque non ha rifiutato la Juve... ha rifiutato l'Italia...



Hai ragione... questo significa parecchio, eh...
In ogni caso, non capisco perché sia partito per Firenze, se aveva dubbi in merito...


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Agosto 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Hanno fatto un solo errore, soltanto uno ma gravissimo sono arrivati a fine agosto con la certezza di prendere un grosso nome, lasciando andare anche giovani come Destro. Ora la Juve dovrà guardare nei necrologi per trovare una punta.


un solo errore, io lo reputo un errore gravissimo, per la juve la punta era la cosa più importante e avendo i soldi era da prendere subito non aspettando gli ultimi giorni di agosto e adesso i nomi che si fanno sono bendtner floccari e borriello, contenti loro


----------



## bmb (30 Agosto 2012)

Bello farsi rifiutare per il Fulham.


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (30 Agosto 2012)




----------



## prebozzio (30 Agosto 2012)

Ieri è successo di tutto. Mi ha colpito leggere nel pomeriggio su Facebook uno status di Berbatov che parlava di bugie e speculazioni sul suo conto.

Di certo la mossa Juve si è rivelata sbagliata per tre motivi: il primo è che ha fatto un blitz arrogante, per fregare un giocatore a una società amica; il secondo è che poi le è stata preferita una terza squadra; il terzo è che la squadra amica è proprietaria di Jovetic, e dopo il comunicato emesso ieri dalla Fiorentina dubito glielo venderanno facilmente


----------



## Ale (30 Agosto 2012)

bella figura per marotta..alla fine il loro top player sara borriello


----------



## Harvey (30 Agosto 2012)

Godo!!! E' la fine che meritano sti gobbi scorretti, anche se non hanno perso chissà quale campione gli sta troppo bene essere stati presi in giro dal bulgaro!


----------



## GioNF (30 Agosto 2012)

La Juve, comunque, si è comportata malissimo in questa vicenda. Anche peggio di berbatov, a mio avviso.


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Agosto 2012)

La Juve ha fatto questa mossa per ripicca al fatto che la Viola aveva rifiutato 30 milioni senza neanche mettersi al tavolo a discutere. Siccome i gobbi son abituati a comprare tutto e di più, ci son rimasti male e han fatto la ripicchina


----------



## ErreKappa (30 Agosto 2012)

Guardate che comunque non è affatto la prima volta questa...Berbatov è fatto così (o più probabilmente il suo agente)...

Nel 2001 aveva ultimato le visite mediche per il Lecce, stava per firmare, poi scappò via al Leverkusen che in quel momento gli telefonò offrendogli di più.

Nel 2008 era fatto il trasferimento al City, anchè lì era sbarcato pronto a firmare, ma Sir Alex fece irruzione all'aereoporto facendogli cambiare idea all'ultimo momento.

Insomma un genio...


----------



## Harvey (30 Agosto 2012)

VIOLA CONTRO BERBATOV E LA JUVE
"Non ci meritava, bianconeri arroganti"

Alla fine di una storia incomprensibile, la Fiorentina si consola con l'ultima beffa firmata Berbatov e parte all'attacco del bulgaro e della Juve. "A questo punto siamo felici che non sia venuto alla Fiorentina: non meritava la nostra città e la nostra maglia e i valori che essa rappresenta - è scritto in una nota -. L'affare era saltato a causa di operazioni spericolate e arroganti di altre società, che si collocano oltre i confini della lealtà".

E ancora: "ACF Fiorentina comunica che l'operazione di acquisizione del calciatore Dimitar Berbatov è saltata definitivamente dopo che era stato definito un accordo con il Manchester United (scambio di contratto condiviso, prima rata del corrispettivo in pagamento e garanzia fideiussoria per la seconda rata già sottoscritta) e dopo che era stata raggiunta un'intesa verbale con il calciatore sul suo contratto - è scritto nel comunicato viola -. Nella giornata di oggi, il club inglese aveva concesso al suo tesserato il permesso scritto di recarsi a Firenze per le visite mediche e per firmare il contratto. Il calciatore si era imbarcato, in compagnia del suo procuratore e con biglietti pagati dalla Fiorentina, su un volo diretto a Firenze. Ma a Firenze il giocatore non è mai arrivato. A causa di operazioni spericolate e arroganti di altre società, che niente hanno a che fare con i valori della correttezza, del fair play e dell'etica sportiva e che si collocano oltre i confini della lealtà. Per quanto riguarda il calciatore, al di là delle sue caratteristiche e del suo valore tecnico, a questo punto siamo felici che non sia venuto alla Fiorentina: non meritava la nostra città e la nostra maglia e i valori che essa rappresenta".

_SportMediaset_


----------



## Heisenberg (30 Agosto 2012)

Godo abbastanza per la fiorentina.


----------



## Gekyn (30 Agosto 2012)

in questa vicenda ha fatto brutta figura sia Berbatov che la juve....
e come ha detto "qualcuno" voglio vedere sangue nella prossima partita fiorentina - giuve


----------



## prd7 (30 Agosto 2012)

Certo, ma cosa vi aspettate dagli jubentini?


----------



## chicagousait (30 Agosto 2012)

Sn tanto curiosa dell'accoglienza fiorentina nei confronti della giuve


----------



## andre (30 Agosto 2012)

Godo un casino, sia per la Fiorentina che per la Juve.
Berbatov comunque è veramente una persona di m...


----------



## yelle (30 Agosto 2012)

gli juventini che nello specchio di qualche ora hanno considerato Berbatov un campione, poi sono tornati a considerarlo un giocatore mediocre sono tanto carini


----------



## Jino (30 Agosto 2012)

Sin sono comportati proprio bene sti gobbi. Vergognosi. Se volevano Jovetic credo proprio se lo possano scordare.


----------



## andre (30 Agosto 2012)

Alla fine ci han perso tutte e due le squadre. Nessuna ha acquistato Berbatov e la Juve si può scordare qualsiasi tipo di trattativa con la Fiorentina, che sia per Jovetic o altri giocatori.


----------



## Brain84 (30 Agosto 2012)

Mi spiace per la Fiorentina. Godo come un riccio per la Juve che tanto per cambiare si è fatta l'ennesima figura da cioccolataia


----------



## The Ripper (30 Agosto 2012)




----------



## Bawert (30 Agosto 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


>



Pare che la Juve abbia niente di meno che il... Siena


----------



## Gre-No-Li (30 Agosto 2012)

Le figure da cioccolataio le sta facendo tutto il calcio italiano. Arrivano dall'estero solo mezze calzette, sole megagalattiche o vecchi top sul viale del tramonto.


----------



## Sindaco (30 Agosto 2012)

Comunque il giovanotto non è nuovo a questi repentini e ripetuti cambi d'idea nel volgere di poche ore


----------



## Cutolo™ (30 Agosto 2012)

Sarebbe una goduria se al posto suo prendessero gilardino [MENTION=36]er piscio de gatto[/MENTION]


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Agosto 2012)

Cutolo™;3234 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe una goduria se al posto suo prendessero gilardino [MENTION=36]er piscio de gatto[/MENTION]



Madò


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Agosto 2012)

lol ma è andato al Fulham?


----------



## sheva90 (30 Agosto 2012)

Gestita malissimo mediaticamente tutta la storia famigerato top player, ecco il risultato.

Godo.


----------



## pennyhill (31 Agosto 2012)




----------



## Sindaco (31 Agosto 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


>



Non è ancora detta l'ultima parola


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Settembre 2012)

intanto il fulham di berbatov sta perdendo 3-0 ad Upton park contro il west ham


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (1 Settembre 2012)

Berbatov è in panca se non erro.


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Settembre 2012)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Berbatov è in panca se non erro.



si è in panca, ora vediamo se l fanno entrare comq la partita è compromessa


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Settembre 2012)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Berbatov è in panca se non erro.



Rescinderà il contratto e cercherà un altra squadra ora


----------



## sheva90 (1 Settembre 2012)

Non ha influito.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

che pagliaccio sto berbatov


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2012)

Che personaggio squallido. Era giusto per i gobbi.


----------



## anto_milan (1 Settembre 2012)

Davvero una persona squallida, anche se nel nostro campionato avrebbe potuto fare molto bene.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Settembre 2012)

Che idolo Berbatrucco!


----------



## tamba84 (1 Settembre 2012)

berbatrov dopo questi salti dovrà cambiare il nome in berbatrool.


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Settembre 2012)

*Berbatov:"Juve e Viola? Mai preso impegni"*

Berbatov senza vergogna. Dopo la doppia beffa a Fiorentina e Juventus, il bulgaro va all'attacco. "C'erano alcuni club che mi volevano ma non ho mai preso alcun impegno con nessuno - ha detto -. Ho detto sì al Fulham ma non ho mai detto alle altre due società, che hanno pianto come se fossero state tradite, che avrei giocato per loro". "Scelgo io dove giocare", ha aggiunto, replicando alle critiche di Juve e Fiorentina.

Messaggio chiaro e forte, rivolto ai Della Valle e a Marotta & Co.. "Capisco che la Fiorentina sia delusa, quando una cosa non va in porto ci si può sentire offesi ma io penso ai miei interessi e ascolto le persone che mi sono più vicine", ha continuato Berbatov, spiegando che la sua scelta è stata dettata soprattutto alla volontà della moglie di rimanere in Inghilterra.

"Io so dove la mia famiglia si trova meglio - ha precisato l'attaccante -. Ho un figlio piccolo, e ne avrò un altro. Se non avete una spiegazione logica per la mia scelta, io non posso farci niente". Poi una dichiarazione d'amore nei confronti della Gran Bretagna. "L'Inghilterra mi piace, amo la sua cultura e parlo la lingua, e soprattutto la mia famiglia ci si trova bene", ha detto Berbatov.

Ma come è andata veramente la vicenda delle trattative con Juve e Fiorentina? Berbatov ha le idee chiare e non si sente minimamente colpevole. "Prima vorrei puntualizzare una cosa: non morirò se non gioco la Champions, voglio soltanto giocare e divertirmi - ha aggiunto -. Non ho mai fatto promesse a Fiorentina o Juventus". "Mi hanno cercato molti club, ma io non ho mai detto sì a qualcuno. E poi non sono e non sarò l'ultimo calciatore che all'ultimo momento ha un ripensamento".

Il bulgaro, nella sua sfuriata, non ha risparmiato nemmeno sir Alex Ferguson, reo di averlo emarginato nell'ultimo anno allo United: "Non penso di aver meritato quel trattamento, non giocando con continuità per tutta la passata stagione. Sono andato 10, 15 volte dall'allenatore a chiedere se aveva ancora bisogno di me e ogni volta mi diceva che ero importante, che non dovevo andare via ma poi mi lasciava sempre fuori". "Forse sarei dovuto andare via già dopo che mi aveva escluso dalla finale di Champions del 2011 - ha poi aggiunto il nuovo attaccante del Fulham -. So che lui è il boss ma ha perso il mio rispetto per come mi ha trattato. Ho detto addio alla gente che se lo merita, non a Ferguson".

fonte: sportmediaset


si va beh talmente non aveva preso impegni che stava per andare a fare le visite a firenze


----------

